# sleeping on back is legit



## Leo0509 (Jan 17, 2020)

started sleeping on back last week and my nasolabial folds got less prominent

it‘s just a small line now , I hope it will dissapear also.
But idk cause almost everybody has this line


----------



## MogTheMogger (Jan 17, 2020)

legit son, wish i could fix my back posture more, but its legit. ruined by the pillow reaper


----------



## Vermilioncore (Jan 17, 2020)

Brutal sleepingpill


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Jan 17, 2020)

i would need an anesthetist to sleep on my back.. practically impossible
It's over for sleepcels


----------



## Ogmanman (Jan 17, 2020)

That lines caused by recessed cheekbones


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 17, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


> i would need an anesthetist to sleep on my back.. practically impossible
> It's over for sleepcels


Bruh I sleep on my back no pilloe


Ogmanman said:


> That lines caused by recessed cheekbones


Nope


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jan 17, 2020)

Ogmanman said:


> That lines caused by recessed cheekbones


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jan 17, 2020)

I can't sleep on my back anymore since I stopped, no matter what I do, I just can't


----------



## RAITEIII (Jan 17, 2020)

Ogmanman said:


> That lines caused by recessed cheekbones


Probably but I literally have a deep line only on the side I sleep on


----------



## Ogmanman (Jan 17, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> Bruh I sleep on my back no pilloe
> 
> Nope


Yes.


----------



## Peachy (Jan 17, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> I can't sleep on my back anymore since I stopped, no matter what I do, I just can't


I relapsed then relapsed then again and again and I can't fall asleep on my back at all without wasting 3+ hours of potential sleep.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jan 17, 2020)

Peachy said:


> I relapsed then relapsed then again and again and I can't fall asleep on my back at all without wasting 3+ hours of potential sleep.



Same, I was sleeping for a week on my back, then I decided to sleep on my arm again to test something, since then I can't anymore

weird shit man


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 17, 2020)

I dont giva a fuck about it. I just cudle to my pillow and imagine its hot foid.


----------



## LordGodcat (Jan 17, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> I dont giva a fuck about it. I just cudle to my pillow and imagine its hot foid.



Same. I have a body pillow that I cuddle and hump and pretend that it's foid


----------



## Mr.cope (Jan 17, 2020)

Ogmanman said:


> Yes.


They are literally smile lines


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 17, 2020)

LordGodcat said:


> Same. I have a body pillow that I cuddle and hump and pretend that it's foid


Sad man. Its over


----------



## Bennett (Jan 17, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


> i would need an anesthetist to sleep on my back.. practically impossible
> It's over for sleepcels


Would stay up for hours on my back till I fell asleep, just keep at it and one day you’ll get it


----------



## Leo0509 (Jan 18, 2020)

Ogmanman said:


> That lines caused by recessed cheekbones


no


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 18, 2020)

tfw i always slept on back and still have nl folds and eye bags


----------



## puppymaxer (Jan 18, 2020)

That shit is so uncomfortable not worth


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Jan 18, 2020)

i do nopillow too. im now a 6'3, squarejawed slayar


----------



## Soontm (Jan 18, 2020)

Chad sleeps on water bed and still has no nasolobial folds


----------



## Leo0509 (Jan 18, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> tfw i always slept on back and still have nl folds and eye bags


maybe it‘s your facial structure. 
My are caused by stress and crying 2 years ago. And they improved every month a little bit since then. I think they will be gone till april


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 18, 2020)

Leo0509 said:


> maybe it‘s your facial structure.


of course that's what it is. 

thanks for blackpilling me even more.


----------



## Leo0509 (Jan 18, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> of course that's what it is.
> 
> thanks for blackpilling me even more.


can you send me a pic of you?


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 18, 2020)

Leo0509 said:


> can you send me a pic of you?


nope

dont trust people not to leak it and turn me into a meme


----------



## MogTheMogger (Jan 18, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> you should really buy a bed that doesn’t include a pillow


im sleeping with no pillowreaper now, its so uncomfortable but im getting used to it each day, its legit as fuck, thanks king


----------



## Fosty (Jan 18, 2020)

MogTheMogger said:


> im sleeping with no pillowreaper now, its so uncomfortable but im getting used to it each day, its legit as fuck, thanks king


What is the purpose of that?


----------



## MogTheMogger (Jan 18, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> it only took me a couple weeks to adjust



how much? i remember the first day i woke up with my neck side redish and it hurt a lot, but it stopped the second day



Fosty said:


> What is the purpose of that?



posture mostly. you feel good the next day


----------



## Deleted member 4804 (Jan 18, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> I dont giva a fuck about it. I just cudle to my pillow and imagine its hot foid.


Based


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Jan 18, 2020)

No sleeping method for my non-existent cheekbones


----------



## XXX22 (Jan 18, 2020)

Ogmanman said:


> That lines caused by recessed cheekbones


or maxilla


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Jan 18, 2020)

I'm used to sleeping on the back with no pillow on my tiny bed


----------



## Deleted member 4123 (Jan 19, 2020)

Gives me sleep paralysis


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Jan 19, 2020)

Mowb0102 said:


> Gives me sleep paralysis


It's over bro regardless of sleeping style


----------



## Croatian98 (Jan 19, 2020)

If I want to reduce nasolabial folds is it better to sleep on my back with a pillow or without?
If I want to reduce nasolabial folds is it better to sleep with a pillow or withou


----------



## Lifemax (Jan 26, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> I dont giva a fuck about it. I just cudle to my pillow and imagine its hot foid.


based


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Jan 26, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> I dont giva a fuck about it. I just cudle to my pillow and imagine its hot foid.


I imagine it's you


----------



## IWantToMax (Jan 26, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> I dont giva a fuck about it. I just cudle to my pillow and imagine its hot foid.


I do it too 😍 
It's also good for your spine if you keep the pillow between your knees


----------



## DianabolDownie (Jan 26, 2020)

I can try to sleep no pillow on my back, but i'll always wake up in demonic contorted positions.


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Jan 27, 2020)

*you are deluded if you think sleep on your back reduced your nasolabial folds noticeably after a week imho jfl*


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Jan 27, 2020)

MogTheMogger said:


> legit son, wish i could fix my back posture more, but its legit. ruined by the pillow reaper


Meanwhile chad sleeps passed out drunk on his nose


----------



## Leo0509 (Jan 27, 2020)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *you are deluded if you think sleep on your back reduced your nasolabial folds noticeably after a week imho jfl*


they came after a week of stress and crying, so it‘s possible.

look, here are the folds now in worst position lightning (next to a window, sunling comes from the right side with an extreme angle)


----------

